# Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€



## abyles (9. Juli 2013)

*Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

ich hab mich zum ersten mal in einem Forum angemeldet und hoffe das ich hier richtig bin mit meinem Thema 

Ich habe mir ein Pc zusammen gestellt aber bevor ich euch den Link gebe solltet ihr noch paar Sachen wissen:

Budget: ca. 2500 € 
Nutzung: Gaming 
habe ich: Samsung Smart TV FullHD (3D, 400hz, 40Zoll) und da dran ist über den optischen Eingang ein Samsung 5.1 Heimkinoanlage (450€) angeschlossen, Betriebssystem Win7.
wichtig: ca. 5 Jahre ohne aufrüsten auf vollste Grafik spielen

Ich will einfach ma wissen ob die Zusammenstellung was taugt, ob was zuviel oder zuwenig ist. Die Grafikkarte sollte so bleiben und 16GB Ram reicht auch erst mal. i5 oder i7? Mir fehlt die professionelle Beratung 

Link: PC-System Core i5-4430 - GTX650 - High Performance Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Juli 2013)

Vergiss fertigrechner. Bestell besser bei hwv, die bauen fürn zwanni zsammen


----------



## Vily (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Und 1000 Watt braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Willkommen im Forum, abyles 

Ich kann mich unserem pc-nutzer nur anschliessen, lass dir hier was nettes zusammenstellen. Bist Du garantiert besser mit bedient als von so nem Fertigknecht .

@ Vily

Doch, wenn man den Kühlschrank noch mit anschliesst


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> wichtig: ca. 5 Jahre ohne aufrüsten auf vollste Grafik spielen


 
Der Witz war gut. 
Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## abyles (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

das ist kein fertigrechner ich hab den zusammengestellt und was ist hwv? fürn zwanni? zwanni heißt 20 Euro oder meinst du 2000? 
ich brauche einen professionellen Rat ohne Abkürzungen bitte, sorry aber deine Antwort hilft mir überhaupt nicht..


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article


----------



## abyles (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

okey danke ich gucks mir mal an


----------



## dr.goodwill (9. Juli 2013)

Zwanni = zwanzig = 20€

Hwv = harswareversand.de

Bei pc Ratschläge sind andere besser...


----------



## abyles (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

ich muss da 20 euro bezahlen damit die mir ein rechner zusammenstellen ? xD


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Juli 2013)

dr.goodwill schrieb:


> Bei pc Ratschläge sind andere besser...



Nicht immer leicht bei 180 auf der von hitler gebauten alten a8


----------



## abyles (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

gib mir mal bitte jemand ein paar Fakten. Jemand der Ahnung von PCs hat. Pro und Kontra über das was ich machen will


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

HWV stellt den nicht für 20,- Euro zusammen, sondern baut den dafür zusammen.

Wie meine Kumpels schon schrieben, ein 1000 Watt Netzteil ist völlig sinnfrei. Damit könntest Du 3 Titanen befeuern. Wenn es so hochwertig sein soll, das Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt reicht völlig.
Ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil wäre ausreichend.

Zudem ist ein Z87 Board für den 4770 sinnfrei. Ein Z-Board nimmt man zum übertakten, und dafür braucht man eine K-CPU (4670K oder 4770K).

Auch sind 16 GB Ram absolut übertrieben. 8 GB reichen dicke zum zocken.


----------



## Heretic (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> ich muss da 20 euro bezahlen damit die mir ein rechner zusammenstellen ? xD


 
Jup.

Zum Link von ganz oben : Es ist erstmal ein Fertig System. Nennt sich einfach so.

Das Grundgerüst ist ein i5-4430 mit ner GTX 650

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat der Link alle veränderungen von dir beinhaltet.

Und da gibt es nur eins zu sagen. Zusammenstellung und Preis sind schwachsinn.

1.Schallgedämte Gehäuse sind nicht unbedingt besser
2.Der i7 ist für Gamer uninteressant. Da nicht viel schneller als i5
3.Das Asus MB ist übertrieben.
4.Warum willst du ne GTX Titan ? Ne GTX 770/780 ist deutlich besser vom P/L verhältniss. Oder betreibst du 3 Monitore oder so ?
5.2500Euro für den PC aber keine SSD ? Dafür nur ne 1TB HDD ? Fail sorry
6.1000Watt Netzteil. Sinnlos. Wohl einfahc das teuerste genommen ?
7.Gaming Netzwerkkarten sind nur bedingt was , wenn du nen normalen Kabelanschluss hast alleine bist brauchste das net.

Ich hoffe ich habe mal das wichtigste klargestellt.
diese zusammenstellung ist rausschmeißen und verbennen von Geld.

Lass dir mal eine zusammenstellung für 1200Euro machen.
Da wird deutlich mehr bei rumkommen !


----------



## sowas1337 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> gJemand der Ahnung von PCs hat.



Bist hier falsch, sorry.


----------



## abyles (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

endlich mal gute antworten aber leider muss ich auf die arbeit.. also bis heute abend 


das was ich eigentlich will: so lange wie möglich auf höchste grafik games zocken (gta, battlefield, assassins creed usw.) sonst nix


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> ich brauche einen professionellen Rat ohne Abkürzungen bitte, sorry aber deine Antwort hilft mir überhaupt nicht..


 
Mein Post war sehr hilfreich denn er steht dafür dass es keine Zukunftssicherheit bei PC Hardware gibt.
Du kaufst für den Jetzt Fall und nicht ob alles in 5 Jahren noch brauchbar ist denn niemand weiß was in 5 Jahren ist.

Ergo kaufst du dir jetzt einen Rechner für das was es jetzt gibt. Und dazu musst du auch keine 2500€ ausgeben.
Willst du in 3D Spielen kann ich dir sagen dass dafür eine GTX 780 zu langsam ist. Du müsstest also schon zwei davon nehmen.


----------



## abyles (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



sowas1337 schrieb:


> Bist hier falsch, sorry.


 

was erzählst du da man xD die da oben haben ahnung


----------



## abyles (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Post war sehr hilfreich denn er steht dafür dass es keine Zukunftssicherheit bei PC Hardware gibt.
> Du kaufst für den Jetzt Fall und nicht ob alles in 5 Jahren noch brauchbar ist denn niemand weiß was in 5 Jahren ist.
> 
> Ergo kaufst du dir jetzt einen Rechner für das was es jetzt gibt. Und dazu musst du auch keine 2500€ ausgeben.
> Willst du in 3D Spielen kann ich dir sagen dass dafür eine GTX 780 zu langsam ist. Du müsstest also schon zwei davon nehmen.


 
du warst gar nicht gemeint und du hast recht


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> das was ich eigentlich will: so lange wie möglich auf höchste grafik games zocken (gta, battlefield, assassins creed usw.) sonst nix


 
Niemand kann vorhersagen wie lange das gut geht.
Schon GTA 5 kann aktuelle PCs an die Grenzen bringen wenn es denn kommt und es gut gemacht ist.



abyles schrieb:


> du warst gar nicht gemeint und du hast recht



Dann ist ja gut und vermeide Doppelpost. Du kannst deinen Beitrag editieren und damit erweitern.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Hier mal ein paar Vorschläge meinerseits  :

Weisses Gehäuse : Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-WH-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Arctic White Window side panel

Oder : Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering 

Das R4 ist schon sehr gut, habe ich selbst. Das DS1 ist wohl noch nen Ticken besser .

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150

Oder ein Xeon mit der Leistung eines i7 : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Box, LGA1150

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 840 250GB SATA 6Gb/s

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Eventüll eine andere GTX770, weil die Inno nicht von HWV geführt wird.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper T4 CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Der T4 reicht völlig, wenn es richtig fett sein soll : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright Macho 120

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 10 550W

So ungefähr könnte der Rechner aussehen


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Lies dir erstmal durch
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html

und poste die Antworten hier rein, damit wir ein Überblick über deine Wünsche haben


----------



## Heretic (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD512BW)
Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C10D-16GAO)
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX)
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
Corsair Carbide Series 300R mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011017-WW)
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

für ca 1600Euro.

Wobei ich fair zugeben muss. 
Ich habe auf Full SSD umgesattelt. Mit 500GB SSD Power brauchste dir keine sorgen machen.
Da man die SSD jedoch in nächster zeit nicht wechselt dafür aber mal die Graka oder so denk ich mal aktzetbel.
Man kann die 256GB "non Pro" variante ja immer noch nehmen... 100euro gespart.

Außerdem ist bei mir Oc möglich.

Der Rest des Systemes sollte P/L technisch ganz gut sein. Mit dem i5 und der 770 kannst du aufjedenfall lange glücklich werden.

Da isses dann ein wenig deine Entscheidung ob du wirklich unbedingt den Pc lange halten willst oder nicht.

Vorschlagen würde ich jedoch : Überwinde deinen schweine hund und nehme "nur die 770" und wechsel in 2 Jahren die Graka einfach aus. Spart insgesamt viel Geld und Lesitungstechnisch hast du keinen großen verlust.

MfG Heretic

edit: warum ist eigendlich immer einer schneller , wenn man gerade alles zusammensucht -.-


----------



## pepelepew (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

so, und hier mein senf, devise "kleckern UND klotzen"! übertaktbarer i7 mit 770er in nem silent-gehäuse, 16 gb ram und br-brenner für den pipapo-faktor, kickass system für ca. 1400 €!

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

und zum thema 3d: du kannst mit nem pola fernseher höchstens mit der fernseher eigenen 3d umwandlung zocken, nvidia 3d vision und die anderen spässe brauchen alle zertifizierte shutter displays.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Du kannst das als Basis nehmen und ein stärkeres Netzteil einbauen.
Dann laufen die beiden GTX 780 damit in 3D gespielt werden kann.
Dann müsste das Budget auch ausgereizt sein.


----------



## pepelepew (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst das als Basis nehmen und ein stärkeres Netzteil einbauen.
> Dann laufen die beiden GTX 780 damit in 3D gespielt werden kann.
> Dann müsste das Budget auch ausgereizt sein.



ja, wie gesagt, WENN die glotze passt! müsste er uns mal genaue modellnummer verraten, denn wie gesagt, mit pola 3dd wird das mit nvidia nix, egal wieviele 780er er verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Das stimmt. Aber ich kenne keine Fernseher die das Nvidia Format können.


----------



## pepelepew (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

es gibt welche, scheinen aber laut nvidia homepage nur mitsubishis zu sein:

3D Vision Systemanforderungen


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Allerdings würde ich das mit dem 3D erst mal irgendwo testen bevor dafür eine Menge Geld ausgegeben wird und am Ende bringt es keinen Spaß.


----------



## xfn42 (9. Juli 2013)

I7 4770k
http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-4770k-bx80646i74770k-a928911.html
Mainboard 
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-oc-a947829.html
RAM
http://geizhals.de/g-skill-ares-dim...12-31-ddr3-2133-f3-2133c10d-8gab-a939422.html
Case musst du wissen 
2x 770
http://geizhals.de/inno3d-geforce-gtx-770-herculez-2000-n770-1sdn-e5dsx-a966001.html
Netzteil be quiet dark power 10
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-750w-atx-2-31-p10-750w-bn202-a790490.html
500gb SSD
http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-series-500gb-mz-7td500bw-a841503.html
CPU kühler 
http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-k2-84000000057-a686651.html bei haswell lieber bischen überdimensionieren 
Laufwerk KP 

Sind jetzt nicht die billigsten Sachen .
Wenn du willst kannst du die 2. GPU weglassen oder beim mainboard noch was sparen .
In dem preisbereich würde ich aber zu 2 highend GPU s greifen da du dann eben 90% mehr fps bekommst im Vergleich zu einer ...


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Wozu das überteuerte Board?
Und die RAM brauchen 1,65 Volt. Also nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## xfn42 (9. Juli 2013)

OK dann anderen RAM .
Das mainboard ist ein sehr gutes und in dem budget ist so was drin 
Man kann auch ein anderes gutes nehmen z.b. das : http://geizhals.de/asrock-z87-extreme4-90-mxgpc0-a0uayz-a953093.html


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Andere Boards die günstiger sind, sind auch sehr gut.
Das Asrock hat ein schlechtes Layout und eine miese Anbindung. Nicht empfehlenswert.

Du kannst das Gigabyte Z87X OC nehmen.
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pepelepew (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

wir könn hier noch ewig weitermachen, aber so lang sich der TE nicht äußert, ist das masturbation.


----------



## xfn42 (9. Juli 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Andere Boards die günstiger sind, sind auch sehr gut.
> Das Asrock hat ein schlechtes Layout und eine miese Anbindung. Nicht empfehlenswert.
> 
> Du kannst das Gigabyte Z87X OC nehmen.
> Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Hab das in meine konfig übernommel


----------



## abyles (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

danke an alle die sich die mühe gemacht haben 

ist ne grafikkarte die mehr GB hat nicht besser? also 6gb anstatt 2gb?


ich auf jedenfall die ps4 überbieten mit der leistung


----------



## pepelepew (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> danke an alle die sich die mühe gemacht haben
> 
> ist ne grafikkarte die mehr GB hat nicht besser? also 6gb anstatt 2gb?


 
gibt aktuell keine karte die 6gb auch nur ansatzweise vollgeschaufelt kriegt ohne das die gpu vorher schlapp macht, das ist alles bloß marketing und blenderei um leute mit großen zahlen zu beeindrucken.
die 7970 kann ihre 3gb nutzen, ne 770er die 4 oder ne 7970er die 6 verbaut haben, sind nur augenwischerei.


----------



## abyles (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

ich stell ma eins zusammen von den infos her und poste es mal dann kann man mal drüber schauen


----------



## abyles (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

PC-System Core i5-4670 - GTX760 SSD - High Performance Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop


----------



## abyles (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

grafikkarte: 770 oder 780?
vom mainboards hab ich keine ahnung auf was man achten sollte..


----------



## Heretic (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Morgen.

Also bitte nimm mir (uns) das nicht ueber aber loesse dich von diesem shop.

Solange du nicht wirklich drei verkruppelte linke haende hast kannst du dir das geld sparen bei hardwareversand.de 20euro fuers zusammenbauen zahlen 
Und die letzten kleinigkeiten selbst mavhen ggf mit unsere hilfe oder sofort komplett selbst machen.
So bist du immer nur an feste auswahl gebunden und zahlst drauf. Die wollen ja schließlich was verdienen.

Und wenn dann geh lieber mit einer liste vor ort zum handler und sag was nimmste fuers zusammenbauen. Dann bau mir den zusammen.
Dann haste nen ansprechpartner vor ort wenn den wirklich mal was passieren sollte. (Soll ja leute geben die drauf bestehen alles vom fachmann fertig zu bekommen.)

Grafikkarte ist natuerlich der hammer da wird ja eigendlich nur referenz verkauft.
Meiner meinung nach nogo. Im sommer kann soeine karte schon unangenehm werden. Fuer das geld was du da ausgibt unfassbar. Da empfehle ich dringend eine mit custom kuehlung und da gibbet leider nur die evga in dem shop (welche ansich aber noch ganz gut ist)

Ob allgemein eine 770 oder 780 fuer dich in frage kommt musst du entscheiden. Die 770 kann aktuell alles. Wenns um nen full hd bildschirm geht.
Und ist iegendlich p/l sieger. Die 780 kann man nehmen wenn man das geld hat und was sehen will. Die titan sollte man nur waehlen wenn man zuviel geld hat oder die leistung auch real braucht.
Solltes du an 3d oder 3 monitoren denken waere natuerlich sli miit 2 karten keine doofe idee da sollte dann aber definitiv eigenbau gewaehlt werden...

Das e9 waehre ok. Bei deinem geld koennte man aber wie erwahnt das ticken besser p10 nehmen was es schwachsinniger weise nicht in der version gibt in diesem shop.

Soundkarte... naja brauche tuts du sie erst wenn du auch wirklich gutes zeug zuhause stehen hast vorher reicht onboard.
Ob die karte algemein was kann sollen andere sagen ich hab da nicht so den blick fuer.

Cpu wenns nur eine non k cpu wird kannste den brocken 2 auch weglassen. Da reicht sowas wie der hyper t4 oder katana eigendlich auch.
Außer wenn du natuerlich extrem silenz wills. Dann langweilt sich der brocken zwar aber es ist sehr ruhig.

Ebenfalls komisch ist die board wahl ohne k cpu sind z87 board ne bischen geldverschwendung da das hauptmerkmal garnicht wirklich zum tragen kommt.
Wenns den unbedingt der shop sein muss koennte man sich da noch mit den gigabyte produkten anfreunden.
Ansonsten einoben erwahntes B75 oder Q board nehmen ausreichend.

Da ich mitm handy geschrieben habe bitte um gnade bei fehlern.

MfG Heretic


----------



## pepelepew (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

what he said....

und erzähl uns nochmal was über deine monitor/tv/3d situation, sonst sind deine grafikkartenpläne im zweifelsfall nämlich krasser overkill!


----------



## abyles (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

das ist es:
3D-Technik in smarter Hülle und Fülle - ÜBERSICHT


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Juli 2013)

Also doch 3D. Da sind 2 gtx 770 von vorteil


----------



## abyles (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



Heretic schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> Also bitte nimm mir (uns) das nicht ueber aber loesse dich von diesem shop.
> 
> ...


 

ich hab noch nie ein pc zusammen gebaut halt nur ma ne soundkarte eingebaut.. mir wäre es lieber wenn es fertig kommen würde..


----------



## pepelepew (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

ich kann nirgends rausfinden, ob der tv 3d vision kompatibel ist


----------



## abyles (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



pepelepew schrieb:


> ich kann nirgends rausfinden, ob der tv 3d vision kompatibel ist


 
nee ich denke nicht also wenn dann konvertieren. die monitore/TVs die das haben bei den steht das auch dabei


----------



## pepelepew (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

dann musst du auch nicht in sli investieren, da das aber ein shutter tv ist und nvidia woh auch manche samsungs unterstützt, würde ich mal bei beiden firmen anfragen.


----------



## abyles (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

was bedeutet sli?


----------



## xfn42 (10. Juli 2013)

SLI ist das selbe wie crossfire .
2 oder mehr Grafikkarten arbeiten miteinander .
Die Idee ist das die Karte 1 das Bild 1 rechnet die 2 das Bild 2 die 1 das Bild 3 usw.
Es können microruckler auftreten wenn die Karte 1 das Bild 1 macht die Karte 2 aber nicht richtig getimet hat und die Karte 1 das eigentliche Bild 3 als 2. Raus gibt.
Da dann das eigentliche bild 2 von Karte 2 kommt und als Bild Nr.3 auf dem Schirm erscheint bekommt man ja quasie einen kurzen Rücksprung den man als ruckeln wahrnimmt .
Wenn man genügend fps hat wie z.b. bei 2 770 oder HD 7970 relativiert sich das wenn dann 150 fps also 150 Bilder die Sekunde .
Angenommen dann tritt ein microruckler auf sieht man ihn eigentlich nicht wirklich da das fehlerhafte Bild nur 0.0075 Sekunden auf dem Bildschirm ist .
Daher auch immer du Empfehlung crossfire /SLI nur mit 2 high Ende GPU s .
Hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich 
Wenn ich was falsch geschrieben habe  bitte korrigieren ...


----------



## ztrew (10. Juli 2013)

Sli bedeutet das du zwei nvidia grafikkarten parallel benutzt.


----------



## Heretic (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie ein pc zusammen gebaut halt nur ma ne soundkarte eingebaut.. mir wäre es lieber wenn es fertig kommen würde..



Dann such dir deine Favorisierten Produkte aus den listen raus , 
geh zu einem Händler und lass dir die Teile zusammenbauen.

Dann hast du alles aus einer Hand und vor Ort.
Es kann nähnlich schon nervig werden , wenn der Shop fehler macht und du dann den ganzen PC einschicken musst.

Weitere Vorteil ist du hast eine deutlich größere Auswahl möglichkeit als bei diesem Shop da.

Just my 2 cent

MfG Heretic


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Oder du bestellt alles bei Alternate. Die bauen dir auch große CPU  Kühler ein und verschicken das dann. Kostet aber etwas mehr.


----------



## abyles (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Gamer PC | High-End Gaming PC kaufen mit 3 Jahren Garantie

und wie ist der?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

kann nicht geladen werden


----------



## abyles (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

PC-System Core i5-4670 - GTX780 - High Performance Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop

PC konigurations code laden: QAEJ36RFTP



prozessor und grafikkarte sind denk ich in ordnung  aber von main boards hab ich nicht viel ahnung hab sie nur ausgewählt wegen dem multi gpu weil da nvidia sli stand.

ssd 500gb zuviel? könnte eigentlich auch 250 gb reichen nur für mein system und alles.. außer spiele bilder videos usw

ich will es irgendwann aufrüsten wenn es soweit ist


----------



## dl241199 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Beim board würd ich das asus z87 plus nehmen, das ist besser und zum spielen reichen auch 8gb ram.
SSD musst du selbst entscheiden wie viel du brauchst, aber ich kann die samsung 840er reihe nur empfehlen.
Falls du übertakten möchtest solltest du einen stärkeren cpu-kühler nehmen z.B. den alpenföhn k2 und die 5 gehäuselüfter wirst du auch nicht brauchen, da reichen 2-3 auch locker aus.
Als Netzteil würde ich das be quiet e9 mit 580watt nehmen, das reicht locker aus.
Der Rest passt eigentich so weit.

mfg dl241199


----------



## abyles (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

ist ne übertaktung empfehlenswert oder muss nicht sein?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Im Moment reicht die CPU @stock völlig aus zum Zocken. Aber in ein paar Jahren könnte es schon sein, dass eine übertaktete CPU etwas länger gut mithält.


----------



## abyles (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

hab ma ein übertaktetes zusammen gestellt. was sagt ihr dazu? ist der besser als der andere und kann man den so lassen?

Konfigurations-ID: Z8B8QRPLCC

PC-System i5-4670K 4.2GHz - GTX770 - Xtreme Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juli 2013)

Vergiss es. Ne laute graka, ein mieses netzteil. Dazu viiiel zu teuer


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> hab ma ein übertaktetes zusammen gestellt. was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## abyles (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> PC-System Core i5-4670 - GTX780 - High Performance Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop
> 
> PC konigurations code laden: QAEJ36RFTP
> 
> ...


 

wenn ich von dem rechner alle einzelteile so bestelle komm ich ca auf 1650€ und fertig 600 euro mehr


----------



## abyles (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

ich trau mir schon zu das ding alleine zusammen zubauen  was sagt ihr dazu? wegen der zusammenstellung? kann man noch was ändern verbessern oder passt so? ich denk übertaktung brauch ich nicht


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Dann kauf einfach die Zusammenstellung  von Rosi.  Besser wird's hier nicht


----------



## abyles (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

ich schwanke noch zwischen gtx 770 und 780


----------



## pepelepew (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

770 reicht dicke. die mehrleistung der 780 ist das geld nicht wert.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juli 2013)

Nimm 2 gtx 770, dann haste was schnelleres als die gtx 780


----------



## pepelepew (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

nimm vier 770er, kommt groß an bei den ladies....


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> nimm vier 770er, kommt groß an bei den ladies....



4 gtx 770? Vor lauter Mikroruckler sieht man das spiel dann nicht mehr


----------



## pepelepew (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

ist egal, vier 770 er locken so viele ladies in die zockerhöhle, da sieht man den screen nicht mehr !

* bow chicka bow bow *

BTT: würde wirklich bei einer 770 bleiben und auf die nächste gpu generation warten, sli/crossfire hat auf dauer zu viele nachteile.
und alles drüber (780er/titan/690er etc) ist einfach für den normalen hausgebrauch zu teuer bzw zu mieses P/L verhältnis.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juli 2013)

Zu viel  ?

Aber im ernst, 2 gtx 770 wären die vernunftsgrenze


----------



## pepelepew (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Zu viel  ?
> 
> Aber im ernst, 2 gtx 770 wären die vernunftsgrenze



RUM MANGO FTMFW!!

wie oben geschrieben, bin der meinung das single 770 schon die vernunftgrenze sein sollte.


----------



## abyles (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

ich will auf jedenfall battlefield 4, gta 5 usw auf vollste grafik spielen..
dann stell ich ma wieder eins zusammen von dem was hier gepostet wurde und ihr könnt dann mal eure meinung da lassen 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper T4 CPU-Kühler - 120mm

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 840 250GB SATA 6Gb/s

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 10 550W

16GB arbeitsspeicher aber weiß nicht welche

Blurayplayer

Grafikkarte ?

gehäuse und kühler such ich mir aus

hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Heretic (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Ansich schonmal ne guter start.

Musst nur mal kucken ob dir die b85 version des Boards vilt ausstattungstechnisch mehr zusagt.

Beim Ram kann mann z.B Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B), Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.
Oder die Ares G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ggf halt als 16 gb version mit 2 mal 8 gb (da gerade mitm handy online kann ich nicht soviel verlinken)

Bei der Grafikkarte kannst du aktuell die 770 nehmen.
Sie kann aktuell alles was man braucht zu nem guten preis.
Da niemand in die zukunft blicken kann und bf4 sowie gta 5 noch nicht da sind weis keiner.
Inwiefern die Grafikkarten damit klar kommen werden.
780 und Titan finde ich jedoch uebertrieben auch was die preise angeht.
Auch wenn du 2500 euro ausgeben koenntest find ich das nicht so prikelnd.
Die aussage will alles auf ultra spiele  ist auch teils sehr schwammig. Manchmal bringen gewisse rechenkraftfressende sachen kaum besseres bild.
Und wenn man darauf verzichtet kann man mit der 770 locker alles butterweich zocken.
Die ersten wochen lang werden ehh nvidia und amd optimierungspatches fuer die games bringen...

Aktuell ist da die  inno3d ichill am besten. Leider etwas teurer und teils mit wartezeit.
Daher im notfall alternativen die knapp hi ter der ichill sind 
Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD), Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X770H1042-1045J), Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 

Beim kuehler kann man den t4 nehmen der reicht Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den rest rauszusuchen uebers handy ist mir jetzt zu aufwendig 

MfG Heretic


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> ich muss da 20 euro bezahlen damit die mir ein rechner zusammenstellen ? xD


Nein, du musst 20€ zahlen, damit die den von dir zusammengestellten Rechner zusammenbauen.

Ganz ab davon ist der von dir zusammengestellte Rechner Mist.

Bei einem Budget von 2500€ solltest schon eine gescheite Grafikkarte nehmen, z.B. eine Radeon HD7970 und nicht solch ein billig Zeugs fürn Hunni wie 'ne GTX650. Aber auch nicht solch einen überteuertes 'Lifestylezeugs' wie 'ne Titan, die eh nur was für die Vitrine von nV Fans ist (weil selten, da teuer), weil das Teil für den Preis einfach nichts bringt. Ist gerad mal etwa 25% schneller als eine 7970 GHz Edition - die kostet neu etwa 370€
Eine Titan ab 875-900€

Also mal locker das doppelte, ohne auch nur ansatzweise die doppelte Leistung zu bringen.

Netzteil: Bei einer Grafikkarte reicht ein 550W Netzteil völlig aus, das ist aber schon das obere Ende. Ohne OC kann man sogar auf 450W runter gehen.


----------



## abyles (17. Juli 2013)

wenn b85 besser ist nehm ich die 

ist es sinnvoll 2 gtx770 einbauen zulassen auch wenn ich ohne 3d spiele

crysis 3 ist ja draußen.. kann man den auf höchste grafik spielen mit den sachen?


----------



## boombudder (17. Juli 2013)

@Stefan Payne

Setzen sechs. Lies dir doch mal den ganzen Thread durch bevor du anfängst zu meckern... Das lohnt sich meistens


----------



## pepelepew (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

lies doch einfach mal was hier geschrieben wird.

ja, du kannst mit nem 770er sli gas geben, aber du wirst es nur in fipsigen details bemerken, und solang du nicht in wqhd und oder 3 d spielst, ist es ein übertriebener schmarrn. aber hey, zum geld verbrennen braucht man keine lizenz.....


----------



## ztrew (17. Juli 2013)

Also wenn du an 2 770 denkst würde ich eher eine 780 nehmen allein schon da die ganzen multi gpu probleme wie mikroruckler und hitze entfallen. 
Mit ner 780 dürfte auch crysis 3 gut laufen. Für das thema würd ich einfach mal in die pcgameshardware gucken(bin mir nicht sicher ob das noch die aktuelle ist). 
Wegen mainboard ich dachte du wolltest oc möglichkeit haben dafür bräuchtest du ein z87 board.


----------



## pepelepew (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

z87 meint der kollege


----------



## ztrew (17. Juli 2013)

Ja sry mein natürlich z87.


----------



## abyles (17. Juli 2013)

was sind oc  möglichkeiten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juli 2013)

abyles schrieb:


> was sind oc  möglichkeiten



Die option overclocking (übertakten) zu betreiben


----------



## abyles (17. Juli 2013)

das ist nicht wichtig aber das was ich wissen will gtx780 ist stärker als gtx 770 oder nicht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juli 2013)

Natürlich ist die 780 stärker, wie sonst sollte sich der aufpreis ansatzweise rechtfertigen?


----------



## Heretic (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Jo klar die GTX 780 ist nochmal nen Ticken flotter als die 770.

Schlägt logischer weise auch beim Preis gut zu.

Die 780 hat da leider kein optimales P/L verhältniss. Da ne 770 Aktuell eigendlich alles kann.

Wenn das geld keine ernorme Rolle Spielt und man sich dne Luxus leisten will greif zur 780....

MfG Heretic


----------



## abyles (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



Heretic schrieb:


> Die 780 hat da leider kein optimales P/L verhältniss. Da ne 770 Aktuell eigendlich alles kann.



aber mit der 780 hab ich länger ruhe oder? ich mein wenn die stärker ist


----------



## abyles (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

hab mir schon mal alles zusammen gesucht. hab ich was vergessen? und welche gtx 780 soll ich nehmen? und passt alles jetzt von den stckplätzen her?

mainboard: 

Gigabyte H87-HD3 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

prozessor:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00CV3E3WK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

prozessorkühler:

Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim CPU-Kühler für Sockel 2011: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

arbeitsspeicher:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004CRSM4I/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Grafikkarte:

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...Ñ&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=gtx+780

SSD und normale festplatte:

Samsung 840 Pro Series interne SSD-Festplatte 256GB 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 Interne Festplatte 2TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

netzteil:

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## mds51 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

echt jetzt? Amazon für Hardware? 

Zur GTX780: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked ACX Cooler, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (03G-P4-2784) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

soweit ich sehe fehlt das Gehäuse? Und Perepherie (Maus, Tastatur)?

EDIT: Inno3D nur noch 619 , gleich mal die Bestellung bei Caseking stornieren und 50€ und 1 Woche warten ersparen


----------



## abyles (18. Juli 2013)

welches soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Welches was?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Ich nehme an, welches Gehäuse  : Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering

Produktvergleich Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 anthrazit, schallgedämmt | Geizhals Deutschland

Sehr bald mit Fenster erhältlich.


----------



## abyles (18. Juli 2013)

nee welche graka xD


----------



## abyles (18. Juli 2013)

also von den beiden die er gepostet hat


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Ich würde die MSI nehmen : Produktvergleich MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R), Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD), Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 H


----------



## abyles (18. Juli 2013)

sind eigentlich alle kabeln dabei von den einzelnen sachen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> sind eigentlich alle kabeln dabei von den einzelnen sachen?


 
sollte eigentlich alles dabei sein


----------



## abyles (19. Juli 2013)

ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die sich die zeit genommen haben um mir zu helfen  dankeschön


----------



## abyles (19. Juli 2013)

wenn wir schon dabei sind gibts noch ein pc xD also ein freund will ein gamerpc aber will nicht über 1000 euro kommen. er hat eins gefunden also ein fertigrechner und durch die erfahrung von mir die ich von euch gelernt habe weiß ich das man es lieber selber macht anstatt auf irgendwelchen seiten 
den will er eigentlich haben aber da geht mehr wenn man es selber macht und richtig  was könnt ihr anstatt dem vorschlagen? er will 16gb ram und amd weil es günstiger ist.

http://www.xmx.de/shop/product_info.php?action=config&products_id=7873&grt=1&tar=19&nav=off


----------



## abyles (19. Juli 2013)

muss ich eigentlich ne wärmeleitcreme kaufen oder ist das dabei? macht man das auf den prozessor?


----------



## pepelepew (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

bei  kühler dabei. keine doubleposts bitte.


----------



## Heretic (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> was könnt ihr anstatt dem vorschlagen?
> 
> XMX Gaming Computer AMD FX-8320, @ 8x 3.9 GHz, 16GB, 1000GB,


 
Zu spaeter stunde und vom Handy aus. Finger weg das System passt vorne und hinten nicht.
Nimm lieber was von hier.


----------



## abyles (19. Juli 2013)

von wo


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Er meint, dass Du einen Rechner selbst zusammenstellen sollst. Aber soweit waren wir ja schon, wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## abyles (19. Juli 2013)

ja aber für aller höchstens 1000 euro.. was könnte man da schon nehmen.. wie gesagt ich weiß nicht auf was ich achten muss wenn es um mainboards geht und er will ja ne gute grafikkarte haben..


----------



## abyles (19. Juli 2013)

aja gut ich stell ma eins zusammen dann gebt ihr euern senf dazu


----------



## abyles (19. Juli 2013)

das einzige was mir probleme bereitet sind amd prozessoren und radeon graka da kenn ich mich null aus und mit dem rest ist das kein ding


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Du sollst ja auch keine AMD CPU für nen Gamer-PC nehmen 

Nicht bei dem Budget.

Und versuchs mal mit dem "Bearbeiten" Button.


----------



## abyles (19. Juli 2013)

sagen wir mal gigabyte h87 und ne i5 4570 wie bei mir dann sinds schon 300 € 
16 GB 100€ 
netzteil 100€ 
gehäuse 100€
laufwerk und festplatte 100€
250 - 300 € für ne grafikkarte aber welche..

passt das soweit im großen und ganzen?


----------



## pepelepew (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

das ist kein system, das ist ne einkaufsliste...


http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-335954

das ist ein system!


und 16 gb ram ist grober unsinn.


----------



## abyles (19. Juli 2013)

vielleicht die gtx770 herculez für 350 und erst mal 8gb ram


----------



## abyles (19. Juli 2013)

o sorry hab nur die hälfte gesehen.. hammer geil das passt ja im großen und ganzen  danke man


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> das ist kein system, das ist ne einkaufsliste...
> 
> http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-335954
> 
> ...



Besser der hyper t4 und als case das fractal define midi r2


----------



## pepelepew (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

dank nicht mir, dank der erdanziehungskraft des mondes....

mit dem rig fährt dein kumpel hundertma besser als mit dem fertigquatsch.


@pc nutzer: alles ne budget frage. die teile die ich gepostet hab erfüllen ihren zweck bei sehr gutem preis.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> @pc nutzer: alles ne budget frage. die teile die ich gepostet hab erfüllen ihren zweck bei sehr gutem preis.



Der t4 ist für die paar euro leiser und besser. Und fürs shinobi sind auch noch 2-3 lüfter zu empfehlen, wodurch sich der preis auf ca 65€ hochschraubt


----------



## pepelepew (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

ein lüfter ist im shinobi, ein zweiter in meiner config, das passt. und wenn man bei allem mit 'die paar euro' argumentiert, müssen die leute irgendwann auch keine budget vorgaben mehr machen.
das es immer ein 'besser' gibt ist klar, aber oft ist 'gut' nunmal alles was das budget hergibt.


----------



## abyles (21. Juli 2013)

wieso intel xeon und nicht i5? xeon ist teurer


----------



## pepelepew (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

der xeon ist schneller, und kann hyperthreaden.


----------



## abyles (22. Juli 2013)

toll das ich jetzt erfahre das xeon besser als meiner ist, wieso sollt ich dann i5 nehmen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> toll das ich jetzt erfahre das xeon besser als meiner ist, wieso sollt ich dann i5 nehmen?


 
weils beim zocken völlig egal ist ob i5 oder xeon


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



pepelepew schrieb:


> der xeon ist schneller, und kann hyperthreaden.


 
Wo ist der Xeon denn in Spielen schneller als der i5?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Es gibt kaum Spiele, die von SMT profitieren, in Einzelfällen können die virtuellen Kerne auch bremsen (messbar, nicht spürbar). Du wirst beim Spielen also keinen Unterschied merken, ob da ein i5 oder ein Xeon E3 werkelt.


----------



## pepelepew (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo ist der Xeon denn in Spielen schneller als der i5?



wo hab ich den von spielen gesprochen?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Steht doch in der Überschrift, dass es ein Gamingrechner werden soll


----------



## Monsjo (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Steht doch in der Überschrift, dass es ein Gamingrechner werden soll



Der Xeon wird im Moment überall empfohlen, weil sich alle wegen den Pseudo-Achtkernern der neuen Konsolen einsche*ßen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



pepelepew schrieb:


> wo hab ich den von spielen gesprochen?


 
In der Überschrift steht was von Gamer PC.
Es ist also sinnfrei, eine CPU zu empfehlen, die woanders ihre Vorzüge hat.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Ein Gamer PC zeichnet sich bei einigen auch aus stylischem Schnick Schnack aus, ich find diesen CPU Kühler mal richtig geil^^
V8 GTS: Cooler Master stellt CPU-Kühler mit Vapor Chamber und ungewöhnlicher Optik vor
Klickt euch mal durch die Bilder, ist halt nur für Leute die auf das Design stehen, ist von der Leistung her nicht besser als günstigere Kühler 

Dazu stilvolle Bluetooth Lautsprecher, endlich kein Kabelsalat mehr^^ http://www.logitech.com/de-de/product/bluetooth-speakers-z600


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Klar hängen die Logitröt am Kabel : Screenshot by Lightshot

Dann fallen die Speakerkabel auch nicht mehr auf und man hat mit diesen mit Sicherheit deutlich besseren Sound : Offizielle Website Microlab Hersteller akustischer Lautsprecher für Computer

Microlab SOLO 6C, 2.0 System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Ach was die sind unsichtbar^^
Ich fand die sehr stylish, mit dem CPU Kühler zusammen, bin jetzt nur vom Design ausgegangen


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Joa, stylisch sind die, aber......ob die was taugen.......?


----------



## abyles (25. Juli 2013)

hab mir jetzt meinen zusammen gebaut und es funkt muss noch graka rein machen aber diehol ich erst bald ab und mein altes windows drauf. hab gehäuse mit lüftersteuerung, muss ich die kabel von den lüftern damit verbinden oder müssen die trotzdem mit dem mainboard auch verbunden sein oder reicht es nur an dem ding?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Du musst sie mit der Lüftersteuerung verbinden, denn sonst ist sie ja unwirksam.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Klar, die Lüfter mit der Steuerung, und die Steuerung mit dem Netzteil .


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Und das Netzteil mit der Steckdose.


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Und das Netzteil mit der Steckdose.



Und die Steckdose mit dem Hamsterrad


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Mit Hamstern kann man auch gut die Bass-Drum dämmen. Pro Gig braucht man ungefähr 250 Hamster .


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Und die Steckdose mit dem Hamsterrad


 
Warum ein Hamster? wir nehmen rosi


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*

Also am Ende muss es ca so aussehen, dann sollte alles Tip Top laufen My hamster can not manage to stop spinning in his wheel - YouTube
Dual Core Hamster + Rekord Looping, falls du übertaktest, läuft es dann mit dem Looping Speed.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



Duvar schrieb:


> Also am Ende muss es ca so aussehen, dann sollte alles Tip Top laufen My hamster can not manage to stop spinning in his wheel - YouTube
> Dual Core Hamster + Rekord Looping, falls du übertaktest, läuft es dann mit dem Looping Speed.



pff geh weg damit.. ich setze auf katzen ! gute Rota eigenschaften  für 24/7 !
Bengal Cat Fighting for the Exercise Wheel - YouTube


----------



## abyles (27. Juli 2013)

hab ein problem.. als alles gefunkt hat hab ich die kabel dann ordentlichverlegt und paar kabel komprimiert also mit weniger kabel mehr geräte und bin dann pennen. heute hab ich die graka rein und angeschaltet und ich musste es aus machen weil ich nicht beide seiten mit dem strom verbunden hab. strom rein angemacht und es funkt nicht. ich kann das nicht anmachen mit dem knopf aber wenn ich den strom einschalte springt alles an aber geht nach paar sek wieder aus und es braucht paar minuten bis ich es wieder ankriege und dann der gleiche effekt.. hab alles durch geguckt aber finde kein fehler, es ist alles dran. eine theorie hab ich : auf den kabeln steht was drauf zb hdd, s-ata, p8,vga2. es ist bestimmt wichtig welchen kabel man mit was anschließt aber hab keine ahnung.. wohnt irgendeiner in der nähe von idstein?? ich fahr auch zu dir und bezahl dich auch wenn es läuft.. ich wollte heute unbedingt zocken aber alles ist im eimer


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Mach mal n foto, da wird was zu erkennen sein


----------



## abyles (28. Juli 2013)

ja ich machs gleich wenn ich nach hause gehe. so ähnlich war es auch als ich den kleinen stromstecker vom mainboard vergessen hatte aber da konnte ich wenigstens mein pc beliebig anmachen. es kommt ein klickendes geräusch vom netzteil ich denke das ist die sicherung


----------



## metalstore (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



abyles schrieb:


> ich muss da 20 euro bezahlen damit die mir ein rechner zusammenstellen ? xD


meinste die machen des für lau?


----------



## sowas1337 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung-Gamerrechner-2500€*



metalstore schrieb:


> meinste die machen des für lau?


 
hm, das war ein post von seite 1..wir sind hier auf Seite 15..

Zudem hat er zusammenstellen mit zusammenbauen verwechselt..


----------



## abyles (29. Juli 2013)

metalstore schrieb:


> meinste die machen des für lau?



deine antwort ugly


----------

